# overturn the FDA law on pasteurization and homogenization of



## purecountrycow (Jan 24, 2012)

Raw cow's milk has all 20 of the standard amino acids.
Raw milk contains lactoferrin, which is an iron-binding protein for improved  
absorption of iron and also anti-cancer properties.
Contains CLA, or conjugated linoleic acid, a polyunsaturated omega 6 fatty  
acid which has many health benefits such as raising the metabolic rate,  
strengthening the immune system, lowering food allergy reactions, and is also  
a cancer-fighting agent among other things.
Contains vitamins and minerals including calcium which has many benefits in  
itself including reduction in cancer, lower risk of osteoporosis, higher bone  
mineral density, strong teeth, and lowered risk of kidney stones.
Sixty-plus fully intact and functional enzymes.
Contains beneficial bacteria.

Click on the link and sign this petition,,,,        http://wh.gov/K8O



https://wwws.whitehouse.gov/petitio...gov&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=shorturl


----------



## OurWildHeart (Apr 2, 2012)

This is very important as well because milk in the markets isn't what they claim it to be. It carries chemical substitutes for everything that is broken down and lost during pasteurization. It's sad really.


----------

